# Who Would YOU Choose?



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

I like Gossip, but they say she is small, so I don't know if she is tall enough for your preference of height. (I like short horses so that wouldn't bother me).

However, I really like the way MC is put together. Solovino isn't bad either.


----------



## FutureVetGirl (Aug 5, 2008)

thanks. 

I need to hear from my little brother which one he likes. 

I still have another year... so they might all be adopted out by that time. But I'm still interested in all of them... 

I'm still interested in that one PMU foal... but I'm looking at these guys as well.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I didn't particularly like any of them actually. "Zilla" had the best conformation of them all tho I am not a fan of the coloring. Do you have more choices?


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

I honestly don't like any of them not conformationally or look wise at all.


----------



## FutureVetGirl (Aug 5, 2008)

OK. Thanks for the info.

No... I don't have any other choices for now. They are ALL rescues... just so you guys know. Not random... already trained horses. I'm not looking for a trained, show horse. I'm looking for a backyard horse that I can love for the rest of their days (however long that may be). So if you guys got confused about that... yeah.

Personally... I'm liking Zilla and Solovino best. Zilla because she's cute, well put-together, and I like the coloring. Most appies have (in my opinion) "ugly" coloring... but hers is one of the few that I actually like. 
As for Solovino... he looks like an indian horse with the one thing over his eye...  He also looks (from what I'm able to tell) like he has OK conformation. He might be a bit short though... I'm unsure.
Then again... Sarge seems like a good choice. My little brother likes him... and he seems to be calm enough for little cousins. Yet at the same time enough of a challenge for me. 

Thanks... if y'all have something you'd like to say... like WHY you don't like them... that'd be even better. But I do understand where you guys are coming from. I'm not rushing into anything, or getting my heart wrapped up around one or the other.


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

Sorry, pass on all of them. None look good at all conformationally.

What are you looking to do with the horse that you get? showing? just pleasure riding?


----------



## saraequestrian (Dec 4, 2007)

1. Her confo bugs me for some reason. She's three but hardly been handled by humans? I'd pass. 
2. cute. don't like his confo.
3. cute. sounds like he needs a lot of groundwork and needs to be broke. i'd pass
4. not a fan. you'd have to wait a couple years to actually start working with him. 
5. five and still scared of halters/leadropes? makes me wonder what else she's scared of. seems like a spooky horse. i'd pass.
6. sometimes requires feed when being caught, shy to people. I like horses to be sociable to people. i'd pass
7. don't like confo. needs a lot of work. doesn't like to be trimmed/shoed. i'd pass
8. cute. needs a lot of work, especially when it comes to trust. 

i'd pass on all of these. 
I'm curious as to why you want such a young, untrained horse?


----------



## xoLivxo (Dec 27, 2007)

i pass on all. none of them are very attractive horses. but i dont like the sites you used you should try

www.equine.com


and a huge huge huge huge HUGE warning....

DO NOT get a young horse unless your very expeirenced with horses, especially with young ones.


----------



## valleychick2121 (May 1, 2008)

For your needs, If i had to choose, I'd go with Gossip. It says she is friendly and easy to handle, which means she won't have the trust issues that some of the others had. Nervous horses aren't fun! I went through 3 months of torture with my buckskin, before the guy I work for came up with something that would help us get through her issues and trust me. Shes great now!!!

Gossip is pretty cute too, I don't think you'd have any probs going with her for trails and such. None of these will cut it for show, though. 

If i picked another one, Connor would be 2nd. He looks like he would be an okay height, but being shy concerns me for a novice trainer. It takes a lot to get them over that, and some never do completely.


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

Hi,

If I remember correctly, you're not in the US and you're not sure if how long you'll be here when you come. You've never had a horse of your own.

We are new horse owners. We have a young horse. He's a three year old quarter horse gelding. He had 60 days of training. 

There is no way on this earth I would ever consider a horse as young as we have, with as little training as ours has, if we didn't board at our trainer's. Our trainer chose this horse. He's a smart boy with kind eyes. We are learning how to train and properly care for this lovely boy. We are, in effect, receiving long term horse training for our boy. 

It is very easy to ruin a horse. Horses are very expensive. Do you have the means to care for a horse? Do you know a good trainer?Do you have the resources to pay for someone to care for the horse if you need a day off? Most people are not willing to take trade for their services. They want cash. I would think you and your horse would be better off if you take this slowly and get experience with horses and training before you take on a rescue.

Rescued animals come with all sorts of baggage. I rescued a dog once. This poor animal had huge doggie psychiatric issues due to his previous experience. That's bad enough in a dog but a horse is a very large animal that could kill you.


----------



## FutureVetGirl (Aug 5, 2008)

OK... to answer people's questions:

I have worked with young, untrained horses before. Horses that were TERRIFIED of halters and people. Sure... they were all ponies, but I highly doubt that it'd be overly different, except for the difference in size and strength.

And Joshie... when I go back to the States, if I end up getting a horse, I'll be staying there all through college. When I go back, I'll have two years before college, so I CAN stay for my senior year, and then go on to college with the horse.

I have all the means to care for the horse. I know that they're expensive. Yet, I have everything already lined up.
I know a couple of good trainers, all of them in my family (well... step-family).
One of those trainers actually lives next door to where I'm going to be keeping my horse, with her three Quarter Horses. So I have someone who can care for him/her in the mornings until I can get out there, and someone who can care for them if I can't get over there for that day.
Also, I am going to be riding almost non-stop until i get back to the States. I'm also hoping to actually get a job there, where I can work with not only the "leasing" horses, but also younger horses, as well as some of the rescues. Also so that I can learn a lot more about the care of horses.

Every single dog, cat, or other animal I have ever owned has been a rescue. The only rescues I haven't dealt with have been livestock/farm animals, like horses, cows, etc. I've dealt with dogs that have just been on the street as strays, I've also dealt with dogs that had a lifetime of abuse behind them. And every dog has ended up with a great life, and has loved me.

Don't worry. I'm not rushing into anything I know that I won't be able to handle. I won't be looking for the complete out of control horses that have been beaten their entire lives. I know that I won't be able to handle those.... yet.

Thanks for the knowledge ValleyChick...  I really like Connor and Gossip. The main problem with Gossip would be her height. She'd do great with a friend of mine... who's short... but probably not with me... IF she's really that short...

xoLivxo: I'm NOT looking for any old horse. I'm looking for a rescue. And a young horse. So no offence... but I don't agree with you. I've used equine.com, horsetopia.com, horsevilla.com, and a ton others. BUT... I'm looking for a RESCUE. NOT just a horse.

saraequestrian: Thanks for the critique on each. I'm wanting a horse that hasn't been broke. Or one that has had very little work under the saddle. The reason is that most horses that have already been worked with, weren't worked with the way I know how to work with horses. Each horse has it's little quirks. I want a horse that I can get to know on the ground for a few months, before working up to riding. Not a horse that I can just get on and ride, like a lot of the other "older" horses. I'm wanting a horse that I can work with on my own, even if I'll need a TON of help. Having a horse that has already been ridden just seems like I'm riding someone else's horse. So yeah. Plus... all of these horses are rescues... so honestly... stop expecting them to be "perfect little angels" with everything.

Solon: I'm wanting a horse for primarily pleasure. Not showing. I don't necessarily NEED a horse that I can ride either. So yeah. I'm wanting a rescue, so that I can love it, give it a home when nobody else would want it. I'm not too worried about conformation (if the flaws aren't MAJOR).

Thanks everybody for your comments. But please realize that I'm not looking for a perfect horse, that I'm not looking for a horse as a show horse, that I'm not looking for a perfect mannered pony to be in my backyard. I'm looking for a horse that I can help. And I WILL be getting all the help I might need. My second Aunt (step-aunt) who will be caring for the horse in the mornings and stuff, absolutely loves horses, has trained quite a few problem horses in the past, as well as rescues, so I can get a TON of help from her. And it also helps that she's retired, and lives right where I'll be keeping my horse.


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

I again, don't like any of them. I know you're trying to help a rescue, but I don't think you're being realistic. They are all pretty young with a lot of issues. Have you thought of going for an older horse? There are plenty of horses that aren't neccessarily broken to saddle that are older and have a bit more level headedness, and handling to them. I think you need an experienced eye to help you on this. And there's nothing wrong with a horse that HAS been backed and started. I know my opinion sat well with you, but there are downsides to it. However, I also know how much your mind is set on starting your own horse under saddle! It's a hard one, but I definitely think in my opinion, that you're looking at the WRONG set of horses. 
I feel like I may sound contradicting to you. In my other posts, I've told you how things worked out for me. But you know, I wouldn't be looking at horses that are so young and with many issues if it were me. Lol, yes I do have a recently sacked from racing, 4yr old mare sitting in my paddock right now, with some issues, but she's not my first horse to back and start... which WILL be done by my professional friend, rather than me this time round for the basics to be installed (ie, have someone on her back, teach stop, go and turn, and walk and trot), then I'll be doing the rest. I just think, years of experience allow me to say that you doing the same as me may not be the right avenue, with a young horse and issues... I still by no means think helping a rescue is awesome! *But does it really have to be so young? *
I say these things because from what we've chatted about, I have picked up on a few things about what you're after and everything... so I'm trying to give my opinion in a way to help, not to shut you down. I don't think you'd ruin a horse, but I do think you may get in too deep if you get such a young horse with so many issues.
Just my opinion hun.
Chelle x


EDIT: Just noticed you posted before me! I didn't know you had experience, but again I stand by what I've said. And as for old I'm not meaning like Evo's age, which is almost 11... I'm meaning around the 6-7 age area.


----------



## FutureVetGirl (Aug 5, 2008)

I'd prefer a horse that is younger. Maybe it doesn't have to be a yearling or a two year old... but I really don't want anything older than the age of 8. Not just in looking for a rescue, but for any horse. I have never wanted to get an older horse, because of that "feel" that I'm using someone else's horse... not my own. I can't explain it... just like I can't quite explain my dislike for most Quarter Horses.

I understand what you're saying. But honestly... you keep saying "so many issues". What on earth are you talking about? Sure... not all of the horses I showed here have PERFECT conformation, are PERFECT in ground training, and will BE PERFECT in the future. But that doesn't mean that they're all horses with zillions of really bad problems.

I tried going for horses that you guys would "approve" of. Now... instead of saying "I don't like any of those horses", or something... tell me what I need to start looking for. You guys keep saying that I need to look for something else. You've suggested Quarter Horses... and I found some. Yet... you still don't like any of them. I've looked and looked and looked. I've found some goods ones, ones that I personally see as good, and I've showed them to you, only to have them be torn into pieces unmercifully. Now... how about instead of just saying what I need to STOP looking for... tell em what I need to START looking for.

I'm not offended by what you say Chelle... but at one point you're almost telling me to get a young, unstarted horse, one that I feel that I CAN handle and work with, and now I feel like you're telling me to get an old pony that has done absolutely everything that it can possibly do. Honestly... if you want to tell me one thing... keep going off of that one thing. Not suddenly say something else.

Edit: I didn't see your edit until just now. Sorry for what I wrote above. I was confused at what you meant by an "older" horse.


Sorry if I sounded rude or snappy... I'm really tired... have a ton of schoolwork that my mom wants me to do... and am not in a really good mood right now. I'm really not trying to snap or get mad at you guys... and I tried to write as "nicely" as I could. Please don't get on my case about the way I phrased some things. Thank you.


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

It's fine hun.
I just wanna say one more thing. Well a couple, haha!
1) DON'T go by breed. Yes I own all SB's, but that's cos they're what's mostly in my price range over here. People telling you to go for QH's or whatever is THEIR personal preference.
Which now leads me onto my next thing...
2) Who's horse is it? Yes, you're asking for critique, and we are all entitled to give an opinion... but you DON'T have to take what we say on board if you don't want to. At the end of the day, it's YOUR decision. 


As to your reply about my comment... like I said, I felt that you may find me contradicting. The reason I 'changed my tune' was because I felt you were looking at the wrong types of horses, not so saying much 'get an older horse because you couldn't handle a youngster' (sorry if it came across that way) ... and secondly I don't think I mentioned that Evo's background meant he was REALLY well handled, despite his abuse. And he's almost 11, with if I do say so, a bloody good head on his shoulders! 
I say no to 'so many issues' because hun, it'll be your first horse! Don't drown in it. There's a whole life ahead of you to experience more and more with different horses. But I think you have a good idea of what would press your limit too far and will choose the right horse in the end.

If you happen to find a horse for what you're after, who's got a good nature about them, at the end of the day who cares if it's three, twelve, or seven, as long as the horse FITS you. 
The rest of our opinions, are just that... although you've asked for them, just remember you have the control over how much you take on board.
x


----------



## FutureVetGirl (Aug 5, 2008)

Thanks. But once again... I'm still confused as to what counts as an "issue" for most people...

Here are a few others that I found... they ARE somewhat older. And by looking at them... tell me ISSUES that they have... because at the moment, I'm just confused as to what you're talking about with that. Whether you mean conformation-wise, temperament-wise, training-wise, etc.

Keara - I think she looks really cute and sweet. A kind eye. She would need a lot of love and patience though. She hasn't had much training, but doesn't look like she's be overly nutty.

Marilee - She is a bit short for what I'm looking for... but she's somewhat thicker boned... so I think that it makes up for it. From waht I'm able to tell... she looks like she has a nice topline. The biggest problem would only be the fact that she's an Alpha... and she'd be living with a gelding that's an Alpha... so I'm not completely certain if she's the best choice. She's cute though. 

Road Trip - He looks like a really cute horse. Sure... he's been ridden... but he's been ridden western... so if I want to ride English... I'd have to retrain him. But I don't think it'd be all that bad. His neck seems a bit short though... I dunno if that would hinder movement and smoothness in a ride. He looks to be trained somewhat well... at least HE looks good under saddle... I don't think the rider's as good...

Rosaleen - She looks really cute... though she's cow-hocked (?... unsure if I said the right term). Her hocks are pretty turned in to each other... dunno what the right term is. She looks really cute, and doesn't seem to have too many issues besides training. Though conformation-wise, she might have some problems.

Tio - He looks really young and small for a seven year old. He might be a bit too small for me. He also seems to have a thing for bucking, kicking, and biting. But he does look like a cute horse that might have something special inside of him. Though it might take a lot of frustrations to get it out. No... I don't think he's for me... now that I've looked at him a couple more times. He's cute... maybe for a good friend of mine... but not for me.


Are there any major issues I might have missed? With any of them?


About your "sayings"... thanks. I don't mind most Quarter Horses now... as long as they don't have the giant rear ends... 

Thanks again. Out of ALL of the horses mentioned above... the ones that continuously stand out to me are:

Blue Moon
Sarge
Marilee
Keara
and that one pmu gelding from the other post...



I'd also like to look at some local auctions when the time comes around to it. I'll be taking my Aunt Chrissie (the one I've mentioned above) to help me choose out a horse. She's dealt with TONS of horses around that area... so she knows what to look for.


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

I can't talk for everyone's issues here... but I know when I got Bailey (who was 4yrs with a bunch of issues and I was nervous, and incredibly inexperienced) as my first horse, people were kinda like yeahhh, your death wish... it seems to go against the rule of thumb so to speak to get yourself an inexperienced horse first go. That's why I said to you, in my confusing manner, it's achievable, what you wanna do... but finding the right horse to do it with is a must.

I like Road Trip and Keara out of this lot. I like Road Trip especially, probably because they gave more pics confo wise... I dunno I just liked something about the guy  Keara seem's like a sweetheart. I didn't like Tio or Rosaleen. And Marilee didn't stand out to me either. 
x


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

Road trip would be your best choice. Don't let a horse's riding discipline turn you off. It really really is easy going from western to English.


----------



## FutureVetGirl (Aug 5, 2008)

Yeah... but it's not just that. Road Trip seems like a great horse! For somebody. But maybe not for me. But then again... MAYBE he's for me.

I have a question... with this second batch... am I doing better at choosing horses?

I'm going to inquire about a few more pictures of Keara, Blue Moon, Sarge, and Road Trip.

All seem to be good choices for me. Blue Moon's just gorgeous in my opinion... but I'm unsure about the height and training. But Keara, Road Trip, and Sarge all seem to be nice horses, kind and gentle, good enough for me as well as for with my younger aged cousins who come visit a lot.


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

Yep, I think you're doing better, I like the horses in this second round better.
Right, I'm going to bed, before I collapse with exhaustion, lol. It's 3am here.
x


----------



## FutureVetGirl (Aug 5, 2008)

3 AM!!!???? Why aren't you in bed?????!!!

It's 6:30 PM here...


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I also don't find any of them to be appealing.  I'd pass.
Gossip looks OK- but then again, she needs a lot of training.


----------



## FutureVetGirl (Aug 5, 2008)

What about the second lot of them???

OH... and I WISH that I had the money to ship a horse to the States... *sigh* My dream horses lives here. They're not powder-puff ponies... but they're also not like the rescues.

haha... I call them my twins. One's either a yearling or a two year old (unable to quite tell... don't know the information). And the other is a eight or ten year old. Unsure. Honestly... except for the smallness and brownness of the younger... I wouldn't be able to tell the two apart. They have almost identical stripes, stars, and snips on their lower lip. And they're both a dark brown color. And they both have champion personalities and attitudes.

You can see the picture of the older in "My Horses". Just click on the side and you can see his face... 

*sigh* If only if only...


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

blue moon looks ok but most of them are ugly


----------



## reininfool15 (Aug 3, 2008)

i would like pics of them movin but i liked zilla, the most, love the color, but they all do need to gain weight but rescue horses some times well most of the time are not the best for starting out if you have expreince great but if this is a first horse thing it might not be the best idea, but Zilla is cool and i liked gossip. but it depends on what you want them for also


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

FutureVetGirl said:


> OK. Thanks for the info.
> 
> No... I don't have any other choices for now. They are ALL rescues... just so you guys know. Not random... already trained horses. I'm not looking for a trained, show horse. I'm looking for a backyard horse that I can love for the rest of their days (however long that may be). So if you guys got confused about that... yeah.
> 
> ...


As long as the horse i alive, breathing and has 4 legs there is no reason for you not to show him/her 
The question comes in, as to what type of shows you want to enter. You do require a registered horse with a passport to qualify for the A rated shows. I think you would do great either way. I would suggest to continue looking tho. I'm sure it's a matter of time before a lot more rescues come in. Are there any other facilities you could get a horse from?


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

I don't know if you are looking at horses in a specific part of the US or what, but check out this link:
http://www.kyehc.org/showhorse.html

I really like TeJanno Belle (as long as her chiro ends up in the clear) and Nearctic Ringer "Captain".


----------



## ahearn (Jul 10, 2007)

If you are looking in Texas there's a wonderful place called Texas Blessings. They have quite a few rescues and the owner is a personal friend. These horses are VERY well taken care of when they fall into her hands.

www. texasblessings.com


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

FutureVetGirl said:


> 3 AM!!!???? Why aren't you in bed?????!!!
> 
> It's 6:30 PM here...


Lol, I was kinda too engrossed in a book I was reading... oops. I'm on study break from uni, so I hardly go to bed before midnight these days.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I didn't like the conformation on mostly all of them. Sorry... 
Especially the "habitat for horses" ones (and boy, what a horrible pics - just present horses in most unattractive angles  ). The first one (Zilla) is the only one I'd consider personally (although I'm not appy fan).


----------

